# I Love my LGD's



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

We decided to get chickens about a month ago and today we decided to introduce all our animals to each other. I was mostly worried about our 11 month and 6 month Great Pyrenees puppies with the chicks. Well here is the younger one and the older one was making a great perch for them earlier. I am no longer worried. Of course they will be supervised but I really am excited how neither one cares at all.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How cool is that!?
At about 4 mo one day our Anatolian was acting funny. Thought he was sick or something cause he wasn't his happy happy joy joy self. 
Then I found a mostly eaten carcass. 
It was like he knew he shouldn't have done that.
A few months later, it happened again, only this one was only partially eaten.
He learned what "NO CHICKEN!" meant. Much later I brought out raw chicken parts as a treat. In a sing song voice "Want some chicken?"
He cowered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing well with all the animals.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

The whole bunch enjoying a lazy Spring day! Great pic. Glad to hear they are all getting along.


----------

